# Animated Glock and More



## dglockster (Jul 5, 2006)

If you like Glocks or if you just like to see how an auto pistol works, the animation below will be of interest to you. Explore the site because there is more than just what appears on the first screen.

http://www.sniperworld.com/glock/

What you saw in the animated illustration above results in this (scroll down to the active screen):

http://www.yourdailymedia.com/media/1120822565

The Glock in the video may be the full auto G18 9mm.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*nice work*

Very cool animation & clip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Animation was real good and the song was junk.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here's an animated Glock for ya :smt082


----------

